# In Search of Illuminated B



## newborn (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a Kindle 2 and am looking for the illumaninated B screensaver. I love it, but can't seem to find it in any of the original screensaver zips.
Below is a pic. If any one would share this with me I'd be soooo happy.
Thanks,
Brenda


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome to Kindleboards, the screensaver you are showing is one of the K1 screensavers.  I have no idea where you can get the image as I asked that same question when I first got my K1.  My name is Brenda also and I wanted to use the B for other things.  If you find any sources please post here to let us know.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I looked everywhere and couldn't find the original for you, so I tried to create something similar... the dimensions were square for the ornate B, so I added "Brenda's Kindle" at the top to fill it in some. Also included a lighter version. Hope you like it, but let me know if you'd like me to make changes, I'm more than happy to help.


----------



## newborn (Jan 10, 2010)

B-Kay 1325 here are the one's I've made for me from someone's screensaver name plates. Feel free to use them if you'd like. And as for the B, 911 Jason posted some B's for me that are awesome.














































Enjoy!


----------



## newborn (Jan 10, 2010)

911Jason, thanks for coming to my rescue. . I love them. 
Brenda


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

You're welcome... =)


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Newborn & 911jason thank you for the screensavers they're awesome!!  As I said in my post the B screensaver is one on the KK and when I asked was told that it is a Celtic design.  I have searched Celtic alphabets and was unable to find the same one, the ones posted above are beautiful.  I love the personalized screen savers, I still haven't attempted to do the hack but did print the instructions out and will get brave soon I hope.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I got 2 more..


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love the screensavers.  I also love that cover or stand in the OP.  Newborn, can you tell me what kind of cover/stand that is?  
Thank you.
deb


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

drenee, I think that the stand that newborn has on the first post here is one that is in the "Quilt your Own Kindle Cover" thread in the Accessories Board.  There is a list of links for online patterns and I think this one is from the first link.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks BTackett for the "B" screensavers, you guys that do these come up with some amazing designs.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

newborn said:


> B-Kay 1325 here are the one's I've made for me from someone's screensaver name plates. Feel free to use them if you'd like.


Watch out B-Kay, I think Newborn is hoping you lose your Kindle with her phone # as the "Call if lost..." on the screensaver!

Just kidding Newborn, but you might want to take that one down or block out your phone #...

=)


----------



## newborn (Jan 10, 2010)

That's too funny 911Jason, hadn't even thought of that. LOL! I'll replace it with one without my home #. 
Thanks BTackett for the additional B's. Love them.
drenee, That stand is not mine it came from "Quilt your own Kindle Cover" thread. I just liked the B. 

Only thing I've made are the purses and covers that I posted in "Quilt Your Own Kindle Cover" thread, but I don't have a pattern. I just made up my own. 
Brenda


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

I love the bookplate-type screensavers.  I have all of the ones below except the tree one with the clouds.  I had tried to download this one and put my own name when it was first posted a while back, but I don't have any graphics programs, and I wasn't able to remove the name and add my own.  So, if someone wanted to put "Patti's" in that screensaver for me -- in any font that you liked -- I would be really grateful!!  I managed to put my own name in the blank spaces in the other bookplates using Windows Paint, but I couldn't get the tree one to work.  I don't want the phone number part on the bottom -- just "Patti's Amazon Kindle."

I also love those illuminated B's -- I wonder if one of you incredibly talented people could make some illuminated P's?  Perhaps even stating "Patti's Kindle"?  That would be awesome!!

Thank you!


----------



## newborn (Jan 10, 2010)

Patti, I added your names on these and here's what looks like a P.
Hope you like.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Brenda, thank you so much!!  These are absolutely wonderful!!!  I really love them, and I greatly appreciate you doing that for me!  

Thank you, thank you!!


----------



## newborn (Jan 10, 2010)

Patti, you're very welcome. Glad you like them. 
Brenda


----------



## SunshineTart (Feb 17, 2010)

OMG..    Those are beautiful...  Hmmm.  Im not saying. Im just saying,  My Initials are J.K.  I love the tree of life. I love swirlies. I love paisley's.  Like I said. Im just saying!  .......


----------



## newborn (Jan 10, 2010)

SunshineTart: Hope you like.


----------



## SunshineTart (Feb 17, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhh..........  I love them!!!!!!!!!

I know you had no way of knowing....   But the dove is my bff and my "symbol".

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newborn (Jan 10, 2010)

SunshineTart-glad you like them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

These are great, Brenda, beautiful job!  Our members are so talented and generous of their time and talents!

Betsy


----------



## hawkangel (Feb 28, 2010)

Anyone know where you can get more stylisers letters to be used as Screensavers like this?
I would really love the a 'G'.

- Glenn


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Try http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:G (you can find the whole alphabet there too...).


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Hawk, I found a few, but have to run to class, I will try to get them edited and posted this afternoon.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Some really cool ones here.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

hawkangel said:


> Anyone know where you can get more stylisers letters to be used as Screensavers like this?
> I would really love the a 'G'.
> 
> - Glenn


luckily, G is easier to find than B. Here you go Hawkangel


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Could anyone make me the Amazon Kindle screensaver with my name? I love that one! I used the screensaver generator to make pics of my kids, but I'd like one personalized screensaver!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Mandy said:


> Could anyone make me the Amazon Kindle screensaver with my name? I love that one! I used the screensaver generator to make pics of my kids, but I'd like one personalized screensaver!


Here you go...


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

911jason said:


> Here you go...


Thank you, Jason, I love it!! Thanks for the Poe screensaver, also!


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow, the Amazon screensaver looks stunning on the Kindle!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Glad to help! =)


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow!, your screensavers are really wonderful. The one I like best is the tree on the hill with the sun shinning. In fact, the screensavers I have liked most, have been the Kindle ones with the letters falling off the tree to spell the word Kindle prior to the 2.3.3 update, which is no longer on the Kindle, and the boy reading under the tree, which showed up the most current update. Can you do what you did before when you made some for Patti, but with my name, *Gene*, instead with the three screensavers I mentioned here?

Thanks, Gene


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I just got a look at Mandy's screensaver, and I like the cursive flowing style  If you could do that with each of the screensavers, that would be great.

Gene


----------

